#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Record High Usage of Facebook and WhatsApp Video Calls on New Year Eve 2020.

## Bhavya

Facebook has reported record highs usage of video calls on both Facebook Messenger and WhatsApp during New Year's Eve 2020. You can check out the full Facebook stats in the below graphic.

----------

